# Proof that the FDA?s assault on raw milk has nothing to do with consumer safety



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

Proof that the FDA’s assault on raw milk has nothing to do with consumer safety by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) An astonishing two-thirds of all fresh chicken meat sold in grocery stores today is contaminated with salmonella (http://www.naturalnews.com/028661_c…). Diet soda is laced with aspartame, a chemical sweetener made from the feces of genetically [...]

*Read More...*


----------

